# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Production tachi

## Andrew Thornton

Do any production kat companies make tachi? And i mean the deep-curved blade and handle style tachi, not a katana with fancy fittings, colorful furnishings and a blade-edge down saya? I saw a picture of the now discontinued bugei phoenix head tachi and i would have loved to add it to the collection but, alas, day late, dollar short. I like dynasty forge's tachi, but it looks more like a katana in tachi's clothing. Pluis I'm not the biggest bo-hi fan
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...i-p1000618.jpg

http://www.bugei.com/phoenix.html


Those are the examples i'm thinking about.

----------


## Jo P.

http://www.zanshinironworks.com/cate...id=105&cid=105

I came across that site awhile back, and was looking at the the tachi.
Expensive..  :Embarrassment:  Never bought from them, maybe get some more opinions.
I saw a few in other places, not sure.
Technically, they aren't production tachi, they are customized. (Or however you want to put it, they are a selected custom thing.)

So ya, I guess this is a worthless post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angelo Silva

I feel just like you Andrew. It seems like there just aren't any production Tachi, although some will argue this has more to do with the fittings than with the sugata itself. You can check my old thread. I think that besides those you already mentioned, there is Huanuo (link by J Wang), but it's like Dynasty Forge. Ebay has some katana in tachi clothing... Hope it helps

----------


## Skip Gardner

Hello Andrew,

  I have not purchased a blade from him personally, but they sure look incredible.  As for pricing, well, I'm not exactly sure.  Not exactly low end production stuff tho.  The smith is Pavel Bolf and here is an example of his Tachi.  Who knows, maybe this is what your after.  I sure love the sori of the tachi.  Actually, it appears the sori of Pavel blades seems to be pretty agresive in all of his work.  I love it  :Smilie:  

http://www.jswords.com/detail_katana_001-.html

  Goof luck,

Skip

----------


## Jo P.

> Hello Andrew,
> 
>   I have not purchased a blade from him personally, but they sure look incredible.  As for pricing, well, I'm not exactly sure.  Not exactly low end production stuff tho.  The smith is Pavel Bolf and here is an example of his Tachi.  Who knows, maybe this is what your after.  I sure love the sori of the tachi.  Actually, it appears the sori of Pavel blades seems to be pretty agresive in all of his work.  I love it  
> 
> http://www.jswords.com/detail_katana_001-.html
> 
>   Goof luck,
> 
> Skip



Wow, look at that tsuba! Nice tachi.

Andrew, you will most likely not find any production tachi unless you look hard and ask deep. The only production tachi I have seen are those wall-hangers flooding eBay. Most tachi made today are NihonTo, made by extremely high end smiths.  :Embarrassment: 

I will keep searching though, hoping to find one, as I would like one as well.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sherman Chow

Dang Skip!
Thanks for that link.  Pavel's swords look great!   :Cool: 
Ach, another smith I must work with now!  The counts gone up to like 15 now! :Wink: 
How'd you find out about him?

----------


## J.Walton

Nice link! Wow, does anyone own one of Pavel's katanas?? Those look really nice!

I too wish there were more tachi out there for the taking. 

Not really a production piece...but, FWIW-
http://www.zheng-wu.com/jps/Katana/ke4.htm

And while were at it..for sheer beauty. This one brings a tear to my eye:
http://www.namahagesword.com/tachi_soshu

Kind Regards,
J.Walton

----------


## Skip Gardner

Hello ,

  No problem guys.  I was actually lucky to have a friend here on SFI who pointed me towards Pavel's site.  Thinking about it after I posted tho, these are not production pieces.  The one I posted is sold, and you would have to contact Pavel to get something made.  I believe that is how he works.  You contact, work out details, then order.  Your blade would be made for you.  This would probably fall under the classification of a custom.

Eiter way, his work looks very good.  Who knows, maybe someday I'll hold one in my hands  :Smilie: 

Skip

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Hello Andrew,
> 
>   I have not purchased a blade from him personally, but they sure look incredible.  As for pricing, well, I'm not exactly sure.  Not exactly low end production stuff tho.  The smith is Pavel Bolf and here is an example of his Tachi.  Who knows, maybe this is what your after.  I sure love the sori of the tachi.  Actually, it appears the sori of Pavel blades seems to be pretty agresive in all of his work.  I love it  
> 
> http://www.jswords.com/detail_katana_001-.html
> 
>   Goof luck,
> 
> Skip



This is a Czech Republic site right? I ran his prices through a currency converter and they are very reasonable. Of course materials and cost of living differences would be the biggest reason, but it looks like a mono steel fully mounted blade could be had for under $2000 from him.

----------


## J. Pitts

Doesn't Dynasty Forge offer one?

oops!...edit...saw earlier post.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

Holy smokes, that's a pretty sword. I'd love something like that in monosteel for under $2000...

As far as production tachi, I'm looking for one, too, and I'm almost to the point of breaking down and buying a LL with that 1 in. sori and refitting it...

----------


## Hrvoje Samija

Well, Tsugio, if you have the funds, please buy this one and help me save my marriage...  :Big Grin: 
http://www.jswords.com/detail_katana_S-005.html
By my conversion, it's just a hair over 1700,00 USD, hira zukuri, sori 2,8 cm, monosteel... And allas, available...
Must... resist... temptation...

----------

